# Has Anyone Here Mounted a Tall Auxiliary Resaw Fence to Their Kreg Bandsaw Fence?



## gerrym526 (Dec 22, 2007)

Just got a Kreg Bandsaw fence for my Delta bandsaw. It replaced the original Fasttrack model I had installed.

I'm very happy with the quality of the fence itself and was ready to buy the resaw attachment, since I intend to do a fair amount of resawing on the bandsaw (creating veneer pieces from hardwood).

Used the same type of resaw attachment on the original Fasttrack fence with mixed results, i.e. found some resawing operations really demanded I "freehand" to the line to get what I needed.

In reviewing videos on resawing, I found that many woodworkers used a tall auxiliary fence of wood-baltic birch in most cases-attached to the original fence. Or, they built a standalone resaw fence for the operations. Once the fence was set parallel to the miter slot (and the blade properly adjusted) resawing looked easy-with good repeatable results.

I'd like to attach a tall wooden fence to the Kreg, and was wondering if any of you Jocks had done that?

Or did you build a separate fence for resawing?

Thanks for the help.
Gerry


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I shop made fences for sawing I have three different ones . As they get taller they need to be more robust I've found it's really important to have a absolutely firm fence for tall resaw especially when using the Rk blade. Thats because I want to get the most out of it.
One way to test your fence setup is put it all together lock it down then setup your dial indicator on the back and press on it with a finger or two.
Looks to see how much the dial move with your pressure. Weigh the results in your mind.
Good Luck


----------



## paridgerunner (Jan 1, 2019)

I attached a piece if melamine for a tall (~8") resaw fence using the t-slots on the Kreg fence


----------

